# A cutting board



## spitfire (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is a cutting board I made recently from maple and walnut.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice job; way to work that end-grain. [8D]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 12, 2008)

That's a great looking 'board'. Looking to make a few myself as soon as the weather gets better and I can glue up a few boards together. What finish to you use to seal?

-Peter-


----------



## spitfire (Jan 12, 2008)

I use salad bowl finish.


----------



## VisExp (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd also be interested in the finish you used and how many coats.  That's a great looking cutting board.

I've made a number of cutting boards but I've never got a finish looking that good.  I always use General Salad Bowl Finish.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 12, 2008)

This is also a salad bowl finish with 4 coats.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 12, 2008)

So good looking you'd hate to use it. Nice cutting board.


----------



## R2 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice job indeed!! I see lots o pens.[}][}]
Maybe with some narrow based chessman it could double as a chess board.[:0][:0]


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 12, 2008)

Man I hope my wife doesn't see this! Very nice.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of work! It's really pretty, and I like how chunky it is. Too many cutting boards today are those thin things. I need something I can cleave a hunk of haunch on! Nice work!


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 12, 2008)

Love all that end grain.  That board will last generations with very little care.


----------



## badger (Jan 12, 2008)

Wonderful piece.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice work my friend, here is one in the making for a customer in Connecticut.
Doing the flat work is'nt so bad it gets nerv racking holding the router against the template that ages me.I am slowly trying to convince my wife on getting a cnc router that can save me much time and frustration it is just trying to convince her to fine quite a few thousand dollars in her purse.
I dont know where she is hiding it but I will keep liiking.

It is not done yet i still have the corners to round and ron a round over bit along the edges and then decide if I should put the finish on or let my customer choose that and think of how she will feel when the board turns from a dull wood to a high gloss.
Again SPITFIRE nice work.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 13, 2008)

CHICAGOHAND,
My first 5 cutting boards were made the same way as yours but without the grrove, I would have used cherry in this 1 too but I ran out. I just had an order for an all cherry board so looks like I will have to make a trip to the sawmill


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jan 13, 2008)

This is the finished product.
Man am I glad this one is done, I am not getting enough for these.
For this to be worth my while I think $180-$200 would work for me but who would pay that much?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks good I like it. I too think it would be hard to get 180+ for them. How much do you sell them for? if you don't want to say I understand.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, you guys blow me away!  Gorgeous!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice Job.  Almost an optical illusion.  I like the top one the best on a personal level, although the bottom looks like it might have been a bit more difficult.  As to cost, you would be suprised what people will pay!

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 23, 2008)

I really like the way both boards came out. That is a show of pride in craftsmanship and you should be proud of yourselves. Very nice work.
Johnnie


----------

